# STOLEN - RICE ELITE TRAILER



## ms777 (6 September 2011)

Stolen from Upminster in Essex, Grey Rice Elite Trailer.  This is very unique and one of only 7 ever made by Rice. Any information greatly received as this trailer was not a run of the mill one and it is not only the cost of replacing it but the fact that this was the only one still left of the 7 made and so it totally irreplaceable.

Thanks very much


----------



## Mia&Vin (30 August 2016)

ms777 said:



			Stolen from Upminster in Essex, Grey Rice Elite Trailer.  This is very unique and one of only 7 ever made by Rice. Any information greatly received as this trailer was not a run of the mill one and it is not only the cost of replacing it but the fact that this was the only one still left of the 7 made and so it totally irreplaceable.

Thanks very much
		
Click to expand...

Hi iv pm'd you. Did you find your trailer?


----------



## Llee94 (31 August 2016)

There is a post on the BSJA facebook page about a grey and pink rice Elite trailer.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2228818004/search/?query=rice


----------



## Mia&Vin (31 August 2016)

Llee94 said:



			There is a post on the BSJA facebook page about a grey and pink rice Elite trailer.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2228818004/search/?query=rice

Click to expand...

Thats my post lol. Still trying to find out what this is about re only one left and stolen. Even the police cant help as they dont keep serial numbers only descriptions of stolen trailers


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (31 August 2016)

Saw one on eBay last week..went for about £1500


----------



## Mia&Vin (31 August 2016)

Yes same one again


----------



## Mia&Vin (10 September 2016)

I was the person that bought this for £1500 but decided to walk away. Very dodgy seeing this post when there were already other things ringing alarm bells for been a scam. Gutted it was meant to be my 40th birthday prescent but not worth the risk of someone spotting it as the above rare stolen trailer at a later date. Id always be hiding it lol


----------



## ms777 (23 October 2016)

Hello! Sorry have only just seen this message! Have tried to find the pics etc but can't see them on eBay! Ours was never found so is highly likely that it is it unfortunately! Do you have any pics of the one you were going to buy?


----------



## Mia&Vin (23 October 2016)

ms777 said:



			Hello! Sorry have only just seen this message! Have tried to find the pics etc but can't see them on eBay! Ours was never found so is highly likely that it is it unfortunately! Do you have any pics of the one you were going to buy?
		
Click to expand...

This was the trailer....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rice-2-ho...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I didnt risk it in the end and got an unpaid item strike but I thought that better than having to then return it if it was the same trailer.


----------

